# Using honey from cut outs



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

I know I've asked before about using cut out honey. My question is how do you keep the brood out when your doing crush and strain? I'm using cheesecloth and have a capping catcher but when I squeeze I noticed some brood "juice" going through. Will this taint my honey or cause it to ferment? 

- Jared


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Jared Waites said:


> I'm using cheesecloth and have a capping catcher but when I squeeze I noticed some brood "juice" going through. Will this taint my honey or cause it to ferment?
> 
> - Jared


Yes to "tainting"(I would say ruining.No to fermenting..


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

So it's ruined?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Use it to feed back to the bees. I would save it for when your flow is over or your starting a new hive from a split or package. We never waste anything on my farm.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Don't crush and strain the brood with the honey. Separate the two type of comb from one another.


----------



## Jared Waites (Apr 17, 2013)

Gotcha. So how do you feed it back to your bees? Jar feed like you do with sugar water?


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

you can crush and strain then jar feed it or place the combs away from your hives and let the bees clean it up. If you want to use it then separate the honey comb from the brood comb and freeze it to kill SHB and wax moth then crush and strain.


----------

